# snake props



## mbilly03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I needs some ideas for a haunted trail using snake props....thanks!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

How about incorporating an illusion of snakes? Use audio to play the sounds of a rattle snake, the sound of hissing and of course the rattle. You don't have to see it necessarily to know "It's a rattler!"


----------

